# Gecko



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

Got bored and stepped outside the house to find this little guy scoping me. It's just one shot, no layering, so not everything is in focus. I wanted it to be sort of a portrait so that there would be more detail, that's why there's only half of it. Be sure and click to zoom in.
ISO 400, f/4, 1/2000 sec, 105 mm.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice shot! You got the important part in focus, so it looks good. Did he try and sell you car insurance?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 26, 2021)

A partially rendered gecko


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Well done like Jeff said you got the best bit in not easy when you dont have much time wish we had them over here you are so lucky


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice lizard.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! You got the important part in focus, so it looks good. Did he try and sell you car insurance?


Thanks, Jeff. He started to but I threw him a dead fly and shut him up, heh-heh!



Space Face said:


> A partially rendered gecko


I'll assume you like it, thanks!



lesno1 said:


> Well done like Jeff said you got the best bit in not easy when you dont have much time wish we had them over here you are so lucky


Thank you, appreciate it.



Jeff15 said:


> Nice lizard.....


Thanks, Jeff!


----------

